# McClenny 5' Mowing Machine



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello,
Does anyone have info on a McClenny Mowing Machine? Mine is a 5 footer. It's a real heavy and solidly made piece. Could the company still even be around? Thanks.........

Thomas


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome tomttomtom to the forum.

I can't help with your question but there are many smart people here.

Any idea how old it is?

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tomttomtom _
> *Hello,
> Does anyone have info on a McClenny Mowing Machine? Mine is a 5 footer. It's a real heavy and solidly made piece. Could the company still even be around? Thanks.........
> 
> Thomas *


Never heard of it. What kind of mower is it? 3ph, belly mower, sickle, etc? Any pictures of yours?


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorry,
It's got a 3pt hitch............ I've got no idea how old it is? 

Thomas


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome tomtomtom:hello:
It's a 3PH you say. Is it a brush cutter or finish mower?


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

It's a brush cutter. Bush Hog type.......... The attached picture is not mine but just like it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What is that in the far corner? It looks like it pivots from the center of the 3PH.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It looks like some junk just laying on it.  
I have all HOWSE equipment --- made in MS and I get discount from dealer locally since it is so close to the factory. I love my HD
Howse Bushhog! It is built like a tank and truly amazing! How old do you think it is and any problems? I just drained the gearbox and refilled this past end of season for maintenance. Truly amazing box! --- Plus they always last (and look) better when stored out of the elements! 



:cheers:


----------

